# Which game next?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I got my PS3 just before christmas. I have completed GTA and got COD4 last weekend and got that completed in a day, amazing game though.

I am debating wether to go buy COD5 or not? Heard it's pretty poor compared to COD4?

Any other games recommended? Along the lines of something like COD5.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

have you got your ps3 hooked up to tinternet. if not do, adds a whole new (better) dimension to gaming.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Killzone 2 mate is the next big release for us played the demo today looks very impressive and the reviewers loved it


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Killzone 2 looks the next one i buy! cant wait to get home from work and download demo!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Street fighter 4

Tom Clancy Hawx

Godfather 2

COD5 is ok, but I dont play it anymore, I play 3 and 4 more. COD6 is out Nov


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah I am online. Need to get the hang of COD4 on it.

Anyone know how to go online on GTA?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Anyone know how to go online on GTA?


Only done it once as is crap! You go in through the mobile phone in the normal game.

Played the killzone demo today, it's massivly overhyped and no where near COD4 in any aspect, think they know it aswell because it's £45 on play.com and they have already cut the price on preorders to £29.99


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have played CoD5 and always end up playing 4 again!!!

Online it beats any other game I have played - apart from when I played Counter-Strike on the Xbox that is!!!


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4 is a very good game.

Certainly wont complete it in a day. Not quite as run and gun as COD, but its good none the less.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

It is a very good game, however it can be completed in a number of hours even with the cutscenes, but is an awesome game none the less.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Strangely enough - I found I enjoyed COD5 more actually. Not done the online thing, so I can't comment on the differences there

I started COD4, felt a bit pissy that my controls were all over the place when in the heat of the moment, but I settled in and played for 3 hours one night. A few hours the next afternoon and it was all over 

Had four or five of 3 hour sessions on COD5 and am only on the last push now


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I got GRID recently, It's a great game...I definatly recommend it.

Street fighter 4 on the 20th though!!!!!! Just a ******* that i dont get home until the 23rd!!!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not sure whether or not I want Street Fighter - Unless it is more like the original that I used to play on the SNES - then I would have the time for it. I think with some of the 'updates' it's almost like they have tried to be too clever in some respects.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

danj_1982 said:


> Not sure whether or not I want Street Fighter - Unless it is more like the original that I used to play on the SNES - then I would have the time for it. I think with some of the 'updates' it's almost like they have tried to be too clever in some respects.


It is, Capcom are trying to get back to the original that brought them there success with the game


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

danj_1982 said:


> It is a very good game, however it can be completed in a number of hours even with the cutscenes, but is an awesome game none the less.


Any game can be raced through !!

MGS is a delicacy, to be enjoyed


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't forget Resident Evil 5, going to be one of the best games this year imo


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Fallout 3 is a good one!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

berger said:


> Fallout 3 is a good one!


I will second that - gets better as you progress though I found!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Trophy#185 said:


> Don't forget Resident Evil 5, going to be one of the best games this year imo


I cancelled my pre order after playing the demo! Pants does not even come close!

MGS4 was awesome took me 22 hours to play through and loved every minute!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I like Resident Evil 5 - but then I loved Resi 4, which the controls replicate so I was happy. The demo levels were short, which was disappointing but I will defintiely be buying it.

MGS4 I still play ocasionally online, I have yet to complete it in under 5 hours as many people have, but I just find it a fun game to go wild on every now and again.

Problem with games is that it is alwas 'horses for courses' - some may love it, other will hate it!!!


----------

